# First year apprentice looking for advice



## simon_93 (Apr 11, 2012)

hello guys local union 46 is going to intake apprentices, I am wondering about the mechanical aptitude test i know there is going to be English, Math and Mechanical reasoning. If anyone has done the test or know about the test how should i prepare for it right now just studying levers and pulleys. By any chance does anyone know how long the test is?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You can get a ton of advice at the Plumbing Zone regarding plumbing tests.

But first you have to pass this test>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> You can get a ton of advice at the Plumbing Zone regarding plumbing tests.
> 
> But first you have to pass this test>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/



Good one biz. 

If the public education system did a better job people probably wouldn't be so worried about tests. I know they don't teach mechanical stuff, but for pete's sake Math, English, and Science used to be required courses in school. Has that changed in the 18 years since I graduated?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> Good one biz.
> 
> If the public education system did a better job people probably wouldn't be so worried about tests. I know they don't teach mechanical stuff, but for pete's sake Math, English, and Science used to be required courses in school. Has that changed in the 18 years since I graduated?


Yea, everyone thinks if they pass the test, all their troubles, & worries are over, & they will now know it all, over night.
It also is a joke, that so many apprentices, want to take the test, in the minimum amount of time, which in my state is 3yrs. Sorry, but I don't know of anyone that was ready for that test, in only 3yrs experience.THATS WHY THEY CALL IT MINIMUM. And if they do pass, do they understand it all? My opinion is:no:.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

simon_93 said:


> hello guys local union 46 is going to intake apprentices, I am wondering about the mechanical aptitude test i know there is going to be English, Math and Mechanical reasoning. If anyone has done the test or know about the test how should i prepare for it right now just studying levers and pulleys. By any chance does anyone know how long the test is?


If its like the one I took it also includes a spacial relations test. Google it is all I can tell ya


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

About 15 years ago, after moving out from Colorado, I tried to get into the hall near me. I was scheduled for a test like this and it was honestly insulting that they would ask some of the questions they did. I left thinking that they must not have a very high opinion of the incoming aprenti. It was basic math, tool knowledge and I forgot the rest. The saddest thing was looking around and seeing guys scratching their heads. I passed the test and was supposedly put on a list to be contacted later. I never heard a word. :glare:








Paul


----------

